# Doing CFAT, Health test, and interview same day



## Treemoss (14 Apr 2014)

Just got my waiver approved and I'm being scheduled for my aptitude test this week. They also said if I pass for my trade they will push me into the health assessment, and potentially the interview after. It seems like their pushing me through quick, not sure why, but might have to do with the recruitment centre having a low number applicants that aren't already educated. Anyone else experience this sudden shift in efficiency?

Also, should I bring any documention with me to this spree? if so, what would be the heavy hitters?


----------



## Goose15 (14 Apr 2014)

Treemoss said:
			
		

> Just got my waiver approved and I'm being scheduled for my aptitude test this week. They also said if I pass for my trade they will push me into the health assessment, and potentially the interview after. It seems like their pushing me through quick, not sure why, but might have to do with the recruitment centre having a low number applicants that aren't already educated. Anyone else experience this sudden shift in efficiency?



Every CFRC has its own policies and ways of doing things; also every applicant is different. No one here will be able to tell you exactly why your process is occurring as such.



			
				Treemoss said:
			
		

> Also, should I bring any documention with me to this spree? if so, what would be the heavy hitters?



They should have given you a list of what they will require from you. If they have not done so, give them a call and ask.


----------



## Treemoss (14 Apr 2014)

Goose15 said:
			
		

> Every CFRC has its own policies and ways of doing things; also every applicant is different. No one here will be able to tell you exactly why your process is occurring as such.
> 
> They should have given you a list of what they will require from you. If they have not done so, give them a call and ask.



Ahhh, here I was thinking there was a boom in efficiency. Comparitively, my roommate has been trying to get in since last February but has been jumping through the worst hoops. We moved out to another province for work, and the RC(St.Johns) here wants to have his file transfered over to fix things.

They didn't tell me what to bring yet, I assumed I should just automatically know without looking like a fool. I'll give'em a call tomorrow then. I'm hoping to pass in all my paperwork all in the same day.


----------



## Goose15 (14 Apr 2014)

Treemoss said:
			
		

> Ahhh, here I was thinking there was a boom in efficiency. Comparitively, my roommate has been trying to get in since last February but has been jumping through the worst hoops. We moved out to another province for work, and the RC(St.Johns) here wants to have his file transfered over to fix things.



As I said, could have been any number of variables. Hoping he gets everything sorted out soon!



			
				Treemoss said:
			
		

> They didn't tell me what to bring yet, I assumed I should just automatically know without looking like a fool. I'll give'em a call tomorrow then. I'm hoping to pass in all my paperwork all in the same day.



Definitely do so. With my experience as an applicant getting everything to them right away makes your process/life easier and makes them very happy. Would also be in your best interest to have all your paperwork in if you do in fact get all three components done that day.


----------



## cfournier (14 Apr 2014)

Goose15 said:
			
		

> Every CFRC has its own policies and ways of doing things; also every applicant is different. No one here will be able to tell you exactly why your process is occurring as such.
> 
> They should have given you a list of what they will require from you. If they have not done so, give them a call and ask.




I also did all three in the same day, however, didn't receive a job offer untill about year later. I agree with Goose on this one!


----------



## The_Falcon (14 Apr 2014)

Goose15 said:
			
		

> Every CFRC has its own policies and ways of doing things



No, there is one set of policies for all CFRCs.  Hiring priorities however can and do change quite rapidly.


----------



## Goose15 (14 Apr 2014)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> No, there is one set of policies for all CFRCs.  Hiring priorities however can and do change quite rapidly.




Pardon my confusion, I was informed as such by a recruiter.


----------



## Treemoss (14 Apr 2014)

Goose15 said:
			
		

> Pardon my confusion, I was informed as such by a recruiter.



Yea. Althought everything is supposed to be the same across the board, I'd wager every RC has their own quirks. RCs in high populated provinces for instance, seem to have a much high wait time due to applicant volume. 


And yes, I hope my bud does get it done soon. We're hoping to do basic together heh.


----------



## The_Falcon (14 Apr 2014)

Goose15 said:
			
		

> Pardon my confusion, I was informed as such by a recruiter.



Sounds like someone who doesn't want to follow policies.  Those people do exist, and well that's not a good thing.


----------



## Treemoss (14 Apr 2014)

I just received a call from my RC. I've been scheduled for this Thursday. They're going to do an aptitude test, medical, drug, TSD, and do my background checks now. They noted that since I'm already a qualified paramedic, cma-trained, and that since med tech is red starred right now... it should only take a month or two to get sworn in


----------

